# Paphiopedilum jackii



## Phred (May 27, 2019)

One of my Paphiopedilum jackii produced a 24” inflorescence in a few weeks. The bud stayed closed for almost 7 months. Last week the pouch enlarged and the petals started to unfold. Today, a week later, I found the flower on the table... real bummer.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 27, 2019)

That's quite a stem. Certainly was a bummer that it only lasted in bloom for one week.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 27, 2019)

That looks and sounds like P. malipoense to me, except for the part about producing the spike in only a few weeks time. 

I know what it's like to live in anticipation of these gorgeous flowers for months on end, and the raw disappointment of realizing you won't actually get to enjoy them. It's a bummer for sure. Was there ever any sign of fragrance before it dropped?


----------



## Phred (May 29, 2019)

No fragrance but the flower was only half open. I did get the pollen though.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2019)

Dang!


----------



## Hien (Jun 24, 2019)

I think you have a very interesting malipoense too.
I have not seen dot pattern on petals such as your before.
could you take close up photo of the leaves, top & bottom.
Malipoense have rough top with veins pop above the leaves surface while jackii have smooth surface


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 26, 2019)

Staminode looks like a typical malipoense. P. jackii doesn't have a solid purple staminode distally, but rather a lighter colored waterfall pattern (see photo).


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2019)

Good eye!


----------



## Phred (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry for the delayed response... very busy time of the year for me. The folding photos are of the leaf of the plant in question and the leaf of two of my malipoense.


----------



## Phred (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Hien (Jun 28, 2019)

I don't think your plant is jackii, the leaves still look thick & rough, not shiny and smooth enough, that is why I still think that it is a very very interesting variety of malipoense, too bad the flower drops, otherwise you could self it to generate a different line of malipoense flower. ( I don't know for sure whether it may have a little bit of jackii gene in it or not)
Here is a website that show very clear jackii flower (see the staminode that Tom mentioned) & leaves ( both the top and underside) notice how smooth they are, the leaves are thinner too.
http://orchid-story.blogspot.com/2018/12/paphiopedilum-jackii.html


----------



## Phred (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info... the photo on that website shows the jackii having no color on the underside of the leaf. I have several jackii including the plant in question. I have a jackii album and the back of the leaves show no color like the plant on that website. All of my other ‘jackii’ have have smooth leaves that are not as thick or stiff as my malipoense... not even the plant in question. jackii don’t grow as vigorously as malipoense for me either. Also, the leaves on the malipoense I have are much wider... not that any of this is proof positive either way. One of my jackii is a division of the first jackii to get a flower quality award from the AOS. When I can find a flower picture we can see how it compares to the plant in question.


----------



## Phred (Jun 29, 2019)

Here’s a picture of the awarded jackii I have. ‘Windy Hill’ HCC/AOS
And you are correct... the staminode is definitely different


----------



## Hien (Jun 29, 2019)

Now that we establish that it is a malipoense, I still think this malipoense has a very interesting flower. I probably haven't seen enough malipoense to say for sure, but this is the first time I see one with spots on petals instead of stripes.
next time it flowers, pollinate the pollen to itself to see what came out of its children down the line.


----------

